# Do you get this symptom?



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Sometimes I get this "pressure" feeling, kind of behind my breastbone. Feels like maybe I need to burp. If I try to force up a burp, food comes up with it. The pressure builds and I end up feeling an aching type of feeling into my jaw and teeth. This doesn't happen all the time, maybe once a couple days a month or something. I went to my doctor about it and he had me do a barrium swallow. The test showed no abnormalities and they concluded nothing serious was going on. Malox, gas-x, tums...nothing seems to get rid of this. It lasts for a few hours. When it comes on, it's worse when I lie down. Has anybody had similar symptoms?


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

yes, I did. By the time the endoscopy was done I had ulcers from my throat to my intestines. You just may not have any damage yet. Ask them about taking Protonix.


----------

